# What size monitor are you using for X?



## networkguy (Apr 10, 2003)

Just curious.  I just bought a Compaq P900 19" Trinitron FD display.  I absolutely love it.  I'm curious as to what everyone else has.

tre


----------



## hulkaros (Apr 10, 2003)

...that is because I own a TiBook G4/1GHz where its exact size 15.2"... However, it has 1280x854 resolution which is somewhat like a 17" monitor...

After all said and done, I would love to have a 20" Apple Display


----------



## SoniCX (Apr 10, 2003)

I had a 19" that imploded and burned down (to high frequence) and then I had my bestfriends first monitor, an 14". That was so crap, but didn't have money to buy a new monitor so it worked. Now I have my parents 17". That works even better


----------



## networkguy (Apr 10, 2003)

FYI: If you live in Canada, or near the border, you might want to consider getting a monitor from Hi-Tech computers.  (www.canadamonitors.com).  I have had many excellent experiences with them.  I am not sure if there is an American equivalent, but I love these guys!  Can't been $250 CDN for a 19" Trintron FD!  (I get a slight discount, the reg price is $275)

-Trevor


----------



## Cat (Apr 10, 2003)

I use the 12" built in display of my PB! 
Running at 1024x768.

However, I do have a very old Apple Multiscan 17" monitor which I very rarely use for gaming ... 

(Could some moderator with tto much time on his hands add the laptop screen sizes? Thank you!)


----------



## Gambit (Apr 10, 2003)

Daz wierd!
Im suprised. 15' inches is voted for mostly.
I thought I was in minority using such a small screen. 

/G


----------



## toast (Apr 10, 2003)

I use 15" 1024/768. I'd like 17" for design (whole spread!), but 15" is great most of the time.


----------



## networkguy (Apr 10, 2003)

I could not imagine using anything less than a 17" for X.  I tried using a 15" (800x600) and I went batty.  Currently my 19" is set to 1600x1200 and I love it!  =)  

tre


----------



## bobw (Apr 10, 2003)

Two 17" Apple displays.


----------



## SoniCX (Apr 10, 2003)

today i will buy two 23" von apple


haha


that ruls


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 10, 2003)

Added 12" and 14" laptop sizes.

12" (apple) 'books support 1024x768 btw.

i'd love a 23" cinema ..


----------



## chevy (Apr 10, 2003)

A Samsung 172 17" for my old G3 and the 17" in my iMac


----------



## btoneill (Apr 10, 2003)

2 17" FD Trinitrons. Anything less is not enough realestate


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 10, 2003)

17" Apple LCD ... totally Gorge


----------



## Greystroke (Apr 10, 2003)

Sony Multiscan G200 17"

i love this monitor it's extremely crisp...

My dad uses a 17" lcd at his t-shirt shop...wow

also at the university i go a couple of secretaries in the admin building have a couple 22" -- nice 5" apple® blazened on the back...those things are ridiculously huge...


----------



## anerki (Apr 11, 2003)

The TiPB has a 15.2", and not a 15, the difference is noticable.
My rev. A iMac has a 15"
The Powerbook G3 has a 14.1"
The Powerbook G4 uses a Neovo 15"

That's all for machines I use, of course, a Performa or sth came with a 13 or sth like that. The classic has a 9" ... Apple IIs had crappy monitors, compared to the ones now that is : ) And my calculator has sth of half an inch or sth like that?

And a projector + screen that's 2x3m : ) A Canon LV-X1 is that means anything to you guys : )

 

Grtz,
.anerki


----------



## Vard (Apr 11, 2003)

I have my 17"Apple LCD set @ 1280x1024.  And I just added a ViewSonic 21" CRT set @ 1600x1200. 

I use the ViewSonic as my main monitor rightnow because the viewable space is great for design and layout.

Everyone around me thinks all this is overkill.  Apparently they just don't understand.

By the way, I got the 21" VS off ebay for $157.50, which included the shipping charge.  I love ebay.

Later,
Eddie


----------



## dmmunro (Apr 12, 2003)

two 15" samsung LCDs winging a 19" viewsonic PF790


----------



## malox (Apr 12, 2003)

I have a Nokia 446XPro 19' :

The Nokia 446Xpro USB is a high performance 19" (17.7" viewable) display just right for many applications and working environments. Nokia?s award-winning monitor technology offers perfect picture clarity, a flicker-free display and high-resolution image quality. Overall picture quality is enhanced even further with dynamic focus, new moiré cancellation technology and a high quality spin coating which provides high contrast images without eye fatigue. It is the monitor of choice for imaging, graphics or CAD applications, and its smaller footprint saves valuable space on the desktop.
Features:
CRT
Size: 19" (17.7"    viewable area), Invar Shadow Mask, flat square tube. Dot pitch:    .22mm horizontal. Surface: Spin Coating.
VIDEO    AMPLIFIER
Analog video 0 -    .7Vpp. Bandwidth (dot frequency): 230MHz. Rise/fall time: less    than 4ns.
VIDEO    CONNECTOR
Dual input: VGA/BNC,    removable cable with 15-pin D-Sub VGA connectors. BNC cable    available upon request. Input selector in front. Macintosh    adapter.
FREQUENCY    RANGE
Horizontal: 30-107kHz.    Autosync. Max synchronization time for full picture: <1s.    Vertical: 50-150Hz. Generalized Timing Formula support according    to VESA? GTF?.
SYNCHRONIZATION
Separate TTL    synchronization. Composite TTL synchronization and TTL    synchronization on green.
COMPATIBILITY
PC, Macintosh and    Workstation (Sun, Unix) applications.
Designed for Microsoft    Windows ® 98.
USB
Self-powered USB hub:    5V/0.5A per downstream port. Ports: 1 upstream and 4    downstream,12Mbit/s max throughput. Location: rear of monitor.    Includes Displayware? for Windows®98, a mouse-based    display control software for geometry, image and audio    adjustments.
CONTROLS
Front panel controls:    brightness, contrast, Navi?Key menu, Soft Power switch and    dual input D-Sub/BNC select switch. Navi?Key On-Screen Menu    controls: picture shape (height, width, horizontal and vertical    position, auto-shape, tilt, pincushion, trapezoid, orthogonality);    picture clarity (moiré cancellation, horizontal and    vertical convergence, clarity preset); color (color temperature,    RGB control, Custom 1 and Custom 2); miscellaneous [language    selection (7 choices), degaussing, self-test, password function    (set password and menu lock)].
FULLSCREEN?
FullScreen? with    an active picture size of 10.64" x 14.19".
EXTENDED SCREEN    PERFORMANCE
Misconvergence:    typically .25mm center (circle of 270mm) and .35mm elsewhere. Max.    misconvergence is between .3mm and .4mm. Color temperature:    default setting 9,300° Kelvin adjustable. Screen edge    distortion: less than 2.0mm.
ERGONOMICS AND    SAFETY APPROVALS
TCO'95,    TÜV-Ergonomie (ISO 9241/3, /7, /8). Tilt Angle: -5° to    +15°. Swivel angle: ±135°.
ELECTRIC AND    MAGNETIC FIELDS
TCO'95, MPR-II,    TÜV ERGO.
INTERFERENCE AND    APPROVALS
FCC Class B, CE-MARK,    FI, S, N, D, TÜV-GS, UL, CSA, VCCI.
PLUG N'    PLAY
Display Data Channel    according to VESA? DDC 1/2AB.
POWER    SUPPLY
Universal 50/60Hz    (±5%), 110/230 (±15%) VAC. Power consumption: Less than    120W, Suspend < 30W, Power-off < 5W. PowerSaver?    according to VESA? DPMS?. Single phase, 6ft detachable    power cord.
ENVIRONMENTAL    SPECIFICATIONS
Operation: +50°F    to +104°F. Humidity: 15% to 85%. Non-Operation: -4°F to    +140°F. Humidity: 5% to 95%.
DIMENSIONS
MONITOR - W: 18.10",    H: 17.50", D: 18.6".
PACKAGE - W: 22.52", H: 23.31, D: 23.31". Net weight: 50.6 lbs.    With packaging: 62.0 lbs.


----------



## anerki (Apr 13, 2003)

So you're trying to sell these?


----------



## malox (Apr 13, 2003)

NO ! It works very fine and I'm happy with my Nokia. I only searchd the #net for tech-info and pasted onto message ... only a joke :-}


----------



## potter__ (Apr 15, 2003)

12" iBook @ 1024 X 768
17" CRT Trinitron on G4 1600 X 1200


----------



## Azzgunther (Apr 16, 2003)

21" Apple Blue and White CRT.  

I'm thinking this will hold me over quite well until I can affort a 17" LCD or ....just maybe... the 20".


----------



## catscout (Apr 16, 2003)

I've a 17 LCD Apple, that's very good, even in color presentation. I,ve also as 12' iBook, but the screen is'nt very good, with bright light the sreen hardly is seen.


----------



## networkguy (Apr 16, 2003)

That 17" on the iMac is gorgeous.  It'd be great if I could by that for my Powermac!  </hint to apple>


----------



## djohnson (Apr 16, 2003)

On my desktop I have an 18 in MicroTek LCD. Couldn't afford the luxury of an Apple LCD Display. I also have a 17 in Powerbook


----------



## mr. k (Apr 16, 2003)

im stuck here with an iMac...  no expandability, no second monitors, i wish i had a little money.  12" pb / iCurve / 20" cinema = heaven!


----------

